# Sorry sorry sorry forgive me



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Okay I have to start by saying I will no longer say anything about anyone and it was not my intention to hurt anyones feelings that is the least of my intentions. :smcry:

Okay I called some people MEANIES well I was trying to say it nice and general. Just a nicer way of saying bullies.:sorry:

I enjoy this site and I am one of those people that wants to speak up for people who won`t or can`t. I stand up for people. Yes some are soft, some are hard I am a LEO I am a lion on the outside and squishy on the inside. 

I only did this to make the person feel better, thats just my personality. I am a pleaser. All my friends say oh Lyn your such a giver and I am and I wish I was a taker but alas I don`t want to be a taker. I would give anything to make anyone happy.

Max was a gift from my hubby for Xmas last year as I could not have children and had a cancer scare. I have wanted a dog for 11 years now. I have always had a dog in my life and Max has helped me in so many ways. I was very overweight, depressed and Max helped me loose 60 pounds from his running around antics. Yes he is spoiled and now I am paying for it, he growls and bites so thats what comes from me not learning about this site sooner. So thank you all for helping its truly appreciated.

I wanted a long haired chihuaha and that was my intention but she had 2 maltese. Max came over and went into my bag and said take me with you. With his big eyes. How could I resist he was just such a fluff ball. Plus me being Maltese it was a perfect sign to me, the dog I was going to get turned his nose up to me. I know it was ment to be my heart melted and I cry everytime I think of it how he is the joy of my life. 

I am so grateful to all of you who have posted to my questions or comments or a PM with kind words when I needed it. Sometimes I can be sarcastic with comments and maybe people take it the wrong way, again sorry about that but I have a wierd sense of humour.

I hope you all accept my apology especially ones I have offended it wasn`t my intent really it wasn`t.:forgive me:

Love Lynda


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I really don't know what you are referring to....

But of course we forgive you. 

Unless it was me that you called a meanie. :HistericalSmiley:

Don't worry about a thing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I better go back and read some earlier posts.....I want an long hair chihuahua next time and I thought maybe you and I were thinking the same!!! I love my three malts.....but can't do the grooming of a malt for show!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

No its just I made a comment on a post about people have to be nicer to people and maybe I pushed to far so I just vented...I can sometimes not think before I speak.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I better go back and read some earlier posts.....I want an long hair chihuahua next time and I thought maybe you and I were thinking the same!!! I love my three malts.....but can't do the grooming of a malt for show!


What trader...stick to the Malts...lol:HistericalSmiley: Please don't go to the other side, ....lol


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

princessre said:


> I really don't know what you are referring to....
> 
> But of course we forgive you.
> 
> ...


Thanks see there are nice people on here ....yup it was you all right....NOT:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

malteseboy22 said:


> No its just I made a comment on a post about people have to be nicer to people and maybe I pushed to far so I just vented...I can sometimes not think before I speak.


I think you were fine. If it's the post I'm thinking about, there was a tiny bit of bullying going on. But at the end of the day, hopefully we can all agree to disagree about things. :thumbsup:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I think you were fine. If it's the post I'm thinking about, there was a tiny bit of bullying going on. But at the end of the day, hopefully we can all agree to disagree about things. :thumbsup:


Oh thanks I just wanted to clear the air.:shy:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*No biggie*

Stacy you are so sweet and polite. You always have the right answer!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Lynda,
I am very happy that you and Max joined SM! 
I have a different sense of humour also, so I guess we have that in common.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL glad to see there is a fellow Leo here lolllll. 

I am not sure what post you are referring to as must have missed it but I can definitely relate to what you are saying as one of my hot points is when people bully other people but I use bully not meanies LOL. I always try to defend the under dog and have been in trouble for it many a time 

I just always think best to be nice to one another as we can have a difference of opinion and agree to disagree as many of us will and that is what makes it a great place to learn as we can see both sides and make up our own minds for our babies or ourselves. You never know when the information given nicely may just sway your decision. I like to learn both sides myself. I like a good debate but not when it gets nasty and mean just because someone is not swayed to the other side as best to just say lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am sorry too Lynn, but some things just can't be forgiven.  


JUST KIDDING :biggrin:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I am sorry too Lynn, but some things just can't be forgiven.
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING :biggrin:


Yah well I don't want your forgiveness..... :crying 2:

JUST KIDDING NOT.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Canada said:


> Hi Lynda,
> I am very happy that you and Max joined SM!
> I have a different sense of humour also, so I guess we have that in common.


Yes to humour, its always good clean fun...thanks:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You could have said you made a typo and meant to call people WEiNIES!!!! Weird sense of humor here too.:HistericalSmiley: I think so much is said in the heat of things going on here that we just have to take a cleansing breath and forgive and FORGET!! Heck, I forget everything else these days.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

dwerten said:


> LOL glad to see there is a fellow Leo here lolllll.
> 
> I am not sure what post you are referring to as must have missed it but I can definitely relate to what you are saying as one of my hot points is when people bully other people but I use bully not meanies LOL. I always try to defend the under dog and have been in trouble for it many a time
> 
> I just always think best to be nice to one another as we can have a difference of opinion and agree to disagree as many of us will and that is what makes it a great place to learn as we can see both sides and make up our own minds for our babies or ourselves. You never know when the information given nicely may just sway your decision. I like to learn both sides myself. I like a good debate but not when it gets nasty and mean just because someone is not swayed to the other side as best to just say lets just agree to disagree.


Well Hello Leo, I know we rock....:aktion033:

Yes I agree thanks.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sue, that's hysterical!!!

I'm a Lioness too, but I'm not sorry. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> You could have said you made a typo and meant to call people WEiNIES!!!! Weird sense of humor here too.:HistericalSmiley: I think so much is said in the heat of things going on here that we just have to take a cleansing breath and forgive and FORGET!! Heck, I forget everything else these days.


Well said Susan, I get your humour and your always funny...he he. god and dont change please ..:aktion033:

I like your play on words...:chili:.

Life is to short to be unhappy...smile :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

KAG said:


> Sue, that's hysterical!!!
> 
> I'm a Lioness too, but I'm not sorry. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxox


See thats what I like to hear...:smrofl::smtease:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:We are instructed to forgive 70 X 7 ---so I guess you are down to 489!
but then. . . who is counting? certainly not I---I can't count that high w/just half a brain!:brownbag:
I haven't been on SM for a bit so I am in the dark. . . but sounds like there are are others here w/me---so I am not afraid!:wub:


----------

